
CRTC declares broadband internet access a basic service - goodcanadian
http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/politics/crtc-internet-essential-service-1.3906664
======
Waterluvian
Even if this drives up urban prices, this is fundamentally the right thing to
do. I'll happily pay more if it means better infrastructure for my rural
countrymen.

But I'd like to think that the next item is to tackle prices and profits.
Nationalize the grid and generate competition amongst providers and
maintainers.

